# Belek Golf Course advice please  - which 3 should I play ??



## Crawfy (Apr 20, 2011)

Afternoon all, 
The family and I are heading to Turkey in June and I am planning to play some of the courses in Belek - early tee-offs to beat the heat. Then back to the swimming pool to entertain my 2yr old daughter. Our hotel is attached to teh Montgomerie course, so that is on the list (the hotel guest rates help) I will be prob able to squeeze another two rounds in and looking for some advice/feedback ?
Anyone played Belek lately ? Recommendations are welcomed as well as advice to steer clear of others.
Many thanks.
Promise I'll pop back on in July with some reviews
Cheers
PC


----------



## njc1973 (Apr 20, 2011)

Plyed Sultan, Pasha & National (first 14 holes) when I was there, Sultan was brilliant, National was a great layout but a bit frayed round the edges, Pasha is shorter & easier than the other 2 but has some cracking holes on it as well.

Unfortunate thing was the length of the rounds (5.5-6.5 hours were the norm) so I'd try & get out before the Saga contingent which were prevalent there have invaded the courses.

Out of the ones I've played I'd go for Sultan then National, they are about â‚¬100 a round, below is a link which shows all the courses.

http://www.bilyanagolf.co.uk/?mid=4&id=41&cont=129


----------



## RichardC (Apr 20, 2011)

Sultan is fantastic as was the Monty. 

Faldo was not in the greatest condition last year, but they reckon it goes in cycles, so may be worth trying. The Carya was great last year, but the father in law has been told it's not playing well this year!!


----------



## njc1973 (Apr 21, 2011)

heard from mates that the Carya was a bit rough when they went at the beginning of March, there is a links course there as well, think its called the Lykia, but I don't know anyone who has played it.


----------



## RichardC (Apr 21, 2011)

Lykia links is a fair old drive, but heard it is nice.


----------



## samesh (Apr 23, 2011)

I have stayed there twice and played Sultan & Pasha. That was a wonderful experience.


----------



## Andy (Apr 24, 2011)

â‚¬100 a round in turkey? Bugger that!!

Andy


----------



## Crawfy (Apr 25, 2011)

Concierge at hotel sent me through Green Fee info. For June/July (low season for gold due to heat) Fees across the resort are ranging E60-80 per round. Factor 40 on the forehead & forearms and a 8am tee off for me....

Canny wait !!


----------

